# Sandhills SC Spring Fling.



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Sandhills was a huge success, had 93 riders Saturday, was huge. 
Emma had her usual first 5 mile blow up, nearly gave up several times, finally got her straight, and myself straight , started enjoying the ride, riding at loose reins, and promptly over ran a turn,,, noticed a complete lack of foot prints, WOO HOO, we're winning ! umm not quite,, sunofa,,,, back track, find the trail, pass same people I already passed again. Did 17 miles on first loop. First hold B's on gut sounds,, as usual nerve issues. got a bowl of soup in her, elyted, Second loop roared out of camp, made it about 4 miles and Emma decided she was done for the day, moseyed on around, put her in a creek for awhile and she finally started drinking good. got to water stop and she drank good again so I elyted again, the water had a bit of southern swamp sulfury smell to is so may have had something to do with it. At the hold she drank her water from home first but then seemed to get over it. Had about 3 miles to go at that point and 2 hours to get there, so took 10 to eat sponge and drink, half mile out of camp was a nice pond with a good swimming bottom, took Emma in up to her belly and splashed around abit, then walked into camp, she was pulsed down by time I untacked, All A's at final check. Not sure of time but was right at 5 hours ride time for the 30, came in 56th out of 71 on the LD.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Nicely done!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome Joe!! I knew you and Emma could do it!


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

way to go mr ford


----------

